# Exploring the Nantahala River



## natureman (Aug 21, 2016)

The results of a couple of trips to the Nantahala River.  For best quality viewing select HD and 1080p. 

 <p><a href="https://vimeo.com/179584303">


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2016)

As always, another beautiful video, bud! I really enjoy your vids. Very well done.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## natureman (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks, I am glad that you liked it.


----------



## Scotsman (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting. Your work is art, and it puts people at ease! Very nice!


----------



## natureman (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really enjoyed that!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you, I do not have sound but have to say God's creation just did a little relaxation on this ole boy. Loved the praying mantis when he flipped them eyes over


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 22, 2016)

Outstanding camera and editing work!  Fantastic production!


----------



## natureman (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## carver (Aug 28, 2016)

Another work of art Mark


----------



## natureman (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks, more in the works this fall.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Aug 29, 2016)

Great video!  I went rafting down the Nantahala river as a kid.  Haven't been back since but sure want to!


----------

